# Recommendations for a Newbie



## Moldy Cornflakes (Mar 22, 2006)

I usually rent clubs when I play, but I'm looking to buy a set and get into the game a little more. Can anyone recommend a good brand for a beginer? I'm not looking for anything that's top of the line that will cost an arm and a leg, but something decent for when I increase playing frequency this summer.

Any other newbies looking for recommendations can post here as well.


----------



## Sunchild (Apr 9, 2006)

Glad you posted this. I was just stopping in to ask the same. I'll watch this closely for replies  GL to you in finding something that suits you!


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Wilson makes very good clubs at reasonable prices.
:thumbsup:


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I found this ...
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4384020#Similar+Items


----------



## hacker30 (Apr 11, 2006)

I started with a cheap set from a used sporting goods store and several heads came off because of old epoxy.the next set was a custom set they were around $300 for irons 3-SW ,1WD,3WD now they are knock offs but they are measured and fitted with the appropriate shaft and grip and it was a big difference between them and my old set.I would ask around for a good local fitter.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

I would never buy clubs because of the name, you should buy a set of clubs that you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Moldy Cornflakes (Mar 22, 2006)

That sounds like some sound advice, Darren, but the problem is the fact that they don't exactly let you pull the clubs out and try them at Wal-Mart, I think security would have a problem with that. :s Not that I don't appreciate your advice, but there are no proper sporting goods stores in my local area, so I have to buy a set either at a second hand store, or new at Wal-Mart and hope that they're a decent set. I may check out the Wilson's clubs at my local Wal-Mart, they seem fairly affordable.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Moldy, do you have a pro shop at your local golf course? Maybe they will let you try there.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

I wiould go to eBay and check, and they have money back guarantee!!

http://stores.ebay.com/Golf-Outlets...ckages_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZ1QQfsubZ7QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## simplicity (Apr 21, 2006)

I never knew you could rent clubs! That's a brilliant idea. Does every club have this facility or can you rent from sports shops, too?

Simplicity


----------

